# another Parabolic Action rod



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I got the 3-7 oz 12' rod from you a bit ago and got to cast it along with Bronzeback1 this past week ( he liked it too) and I was wondering if your are planning a 6-10 oz rod with a parabolic action also, people seem to love both of the ones you have already


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don't have one in the pipeline right now. With the 6-10 and the new 8-12 it will be a while before another CPS heaver comes along. The new 8-12 has a stiffer tip with a more parabolic bend than the 6-10, that might do the trick...

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks tommy


----------

